# Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, 2x(R)CR123A ) Review



## candle lamp (Nov 16, 2012)

The MH25 is one of the new MH (Multitask Hybrid) series from Nitecore. It‘s my understanding that it's first Nitecore rechargeable XM-L U2 light runs on 1x18650 or 2x(R)CR123A batteries. 











The light comes in basic packaging. The light comes with a good number of extras. It include user manual, warranty card, USB cable, spare o-rings, tailcap rubber switch boot, pocket clip, grip ring, lanyard, and holster with velcroed closing flap. 






One more thing, there is a 18650(2300mAh) protected cell in the light to boot.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications from user manual* :

• Premium CREE XM-L U2 LED
• Maximum output of 860 lumens
• High efficiency regulation circuit
• Maximum runtime of up to 28 hours
• Intelligent charging circuit with voltage detection charges safely and rapidly
• Integrated micro USB charging port is water, dust and impact resistant.
• Multiple output modes are conveniently accessed via rapid rotary switch
• User-defined mode provides customized brightness levels plus strobe and SOS modes.
• Intelligent memory function stores preferred brightness setting
• Broad voltage circuit accepts both rechargeable and non-rechargeable Lithium batteries
• Optimized ultra-precise reflector offers a longer beam distance than competing products
• Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (submersible to two meters)
• Stainless steel bezel ring protects core components from damage
• Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
• Constructed from aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
• HAIII military grade hard-anodized
• Reverse polarity protection
• Stainless steel titanium-plated clip
• Anti-rolling design
• Length: 160mm
• Head Diameter: 40mm
• Tail Diameter: 25.4mm
• Weight: 145grams (without battery)





.
.




















The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black and consistent throughout with no chips on its surface. Anodizing is good on my sample. All labels are sharp, clear, and bright white against the black background. Only knurling band is present over head and tailcap. The light comes with a removable grip ring & stainless steel titanium-plated pocket clip and they look sturdy. They hold onto the light well. The grip ring & clip work as a good anti-roll device. 
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, battery tube, and tailcap). 
.
.





The light has a flat stainless steel bezel ring. There's no cooling fin for heat dissipation on the head. There is a spring on the positive contact plate in the head, so flat-top batteries should work fine. The light has reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the MH25 itself has in-built reverse polarity protection.) 
.
.





The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection, with very fine radial machining lines running down the reflector cup, and well-centered XM-L U2 LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The distinctive aspects of the light is a built-in micro USB charging port for 18650. The charging port and charging status indicator are in the lower part of the head. These charging port & indicator are protected form water and dust by the additional screw-driven side cap. This side cap has a knurling with small sections cutout, giving a good grip. The light uses tightening and loosening the head to access two modes (i.e., turbo mode and user-defined mode), so this side cap seems to be acted as the grip allowing you easily turn the head. But it results in opening the side cap only and no changing mode (i.e., the side cap is a part of the head). So you have to grip the battery tube with force to change mode because of neither knurling on the battery tube nor its clean cylindrical design. The head has notch on the right above the side cap where the removable clip can be attached. 
.
.





The charging device is a simple 1m USB charging cable with connector and standard USB plug.
.
.





The USB cable attaches to the computer to charge 18650 cell in the light. The red color indicator shows you three charging status. It will blink *[*Correction 12.11.18*]* once every second *[*Correction 12.11.18*] *under normal charging conditions. If there is problem during the charging process (i.e., in case battery installed wrongly or tail switch not pressed or tailcap not screwed), the indicator will blink rapidly. When charging is complete, the indicator will illuminate steadily. Note the light needs to be turned on for charging mode.
*[*New** 12.11.20*] *The initial charging current is 400~500mAh. The light uses CC/CV charging and termination current is 10% of the charging current. You can charge an unprotected or protected 18650 cell, but (R)CR123A's are forbidden. The wall adapter or car power adapter is optional purchase. *[*New** 12.11.20*] *
.
.
*[*New 12.11.17*]*





The screws on side cap allow it to open and close, and there is an waterproofing o-ring. Screws seem good quality (but invisible to the naked eye), and can be tightened securely on my sample. But you should keep an eye on the side cap & the o-ring to ensure they don't loosen, which could affect waterproofness of the charging port. *[*New 12.11.17*]*
.
.





The stainless steel titanium-plated clip is tail-facing, and not reversible. 
.
.





The battery tube has a cylindrical tube design and accommodates both 2x(R)CR123A's and protected 18650 cells easily. 
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined, with the those on the rear end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tail cap is slightly loosened.
Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. The screws threads on the head side & on the tail side are square-cut & traditional triangular-cut respectively.
.
.





The wall thickness of the battery tube is not so thick, but average in this class.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. The rubber switch cap is recessed within the tail end. The switch has nice stiff tension with average travel and tactile clicking feedback. There is a removable plastic grip ring which helps with holding the light in a cigar style grip and also serves as an anti-roll feature. The grip ring can be fixed on the battery tube securely by screwing the tailcap, and removed without removing the O-ring on the tube. 
.
.





There are a small hole and couple of wide loops for wrist lanyard attachments on the grip ring and tail end. Technically, the light can tailstand, but it's rather unstable due to the small area of the switch cap relative to the body size.
.
.
*User Interface* 

Turn on-off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press-on for momentary, click for locked on). There are two modes (i.e., turbo mode & user-defined mode). 
With the head tightened, the light will always turn on in Turbo output (i.e., Turbo is the only mode available). With the head loosened, you will get the user-defined mode which contains five selectable sub-modes. You can select the output mode for this state by soft-pressing the switch from off or clicking off-on from on. The sequence is Hi -> Med. -> Low -> SOS -> Strobe, in a repeating loop. The light has mode memory, and saves the last setting used in the head-loosened state.
*[*New 12.11.17*]* Note that this mode memory includes SOS and Strobe mode as well. *[*New 12.11.17*]*
Hi on the user-defined head-loosened state is lower than Turbo on the head-tightened state (i.e., there are four defined output constant modes).
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Xtar TZ58, Rofis TR31C, NItecore MH25, ThruNite Scorpion (v1). The MH25 is little shorter than both TZ58 and Scorpion, but longer than TR31C.
.
.





The head size & body weight excluding battery of three lights are as follows :
TZ58 - 40.2mm / 134g, MH25 - 40mm / 145g, TR31C - 39.7mm / 180g 
.
.





It is good size to hold and overall grip is fine.
.
.





The CR123A & 18650 fit well in the tube. All types (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops) of 18650's work fine. *Overall build quality *is very high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight

*




.
.





MH25 comes with a nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster head-up only. 
.
.
*PWM* 






The light shows no sign of PWM at any output levels. I think the light is actually current-controlled as claimed. I notice there is neither buzzing sound nor tint-shift at all output levels with the naked eye on my sample.
.
.
*[*New 12.11.17*]
**Runtime





*
MH25 steps down on turbo output after 3 mins runtime, on both 1x18650 and 2xCR123A's. It drops approximately by 40%. This is a timed drop-down, not a thermal sensor feature as manual says. Regulation is maintained very nicely through Turbo on all batteries. The relatively high and low capacity 18650 cells show stabilized flat regulation. The difference is how long they last before falling out of regulation near depletion. It seems that TorchGear 18650 (its bare cell is Panasonic NCR18650A) was unable to supply sufficient power to keep the circuit at its initail level. So initial output is dependent on the specific internal battery chemistry. Of course, the 3100mAh cell performs better in entire runtime.

It seems those little blips near the end of the run are from the low-battery warning system of the light (i.e., The light will blink continually).

The runtime for 10% output of Trubo output for various batteries is as follows :
1) 1xVicLite 18650 : 96 min.
2) 1xNLTEK 18650 : 116 min.
3) 1xTorchGear 18650 : 159 min.
4) 2xPanasonic CR123A : 91 min.

Note that the bare cell of the NLTEK is LGABD11865 (3000mAh), and its maximum charging voltage is 4.35v for full capacity. But I charged it 4.2v for runtime test, so the capacity is about 2700mAh reduced with about 300mAh.
.
.
*Beamshot

*1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door)
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/250sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/800sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1250sec, Auto white balance





*
*The light has a middle sized bright hot spot. The hotspot is very well focused, perfectly circular with a defined edge. A soft corona surrounds the hotspot which makes the hotspot seems slightly wider than it actually is. The spill beam region is relatively dim compared to the hot spot, but is clean with no artifacts. The beam has a cool side. 
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target)
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/4sec, Auto white balance 





- Control Shot
.
.




- TZ58
.
.




- TR31C
.
.




- MH25
.
.




.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- TZ58
.
.




- TR31C
.
.




- MH25
.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- TZ58
.
.




- TR31C
.
.




- MH25
.
.




*[*New 12.11.17*]
*.
.

* MH25 provided by Nitecore for review. (Thanks!)


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

nice! cant wait to see the comparison pics


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

Updated runtime, white door beamshot, indoor & outdoor beamshot! :sweat:


----------



## ccmdfd (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

Can you leave the charger in the light continously (as most people do with rechargable lights in vehicles), or do you have to unplug once it has reached fully charged status?


Thanks


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

Thanks candle lamp for the great review! 

I instantly thought that the stated runtimes of 1h30min/1h45min were too fantastic at 860lm, and then I see at your runtime graph that the output drops after 3 minutes to 60%. I can't other than consider the stated runtime as misleading...


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

looks like the tr31c stacks up really nice it output


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

I'll check it out either this or the MH20 but I imagine I will still like the Rofis TR31c better, I don't like there is no knurling on the battery tube where your going to hold it as a smooth body tube always feels odd to me much less it gets really slick when wet.

Although it may seem like a trivial complaint why does the red charging light need to flash twice per second, since I will be charging this with my computer in low light that can get a little annoying, sure I can turn the red flashing indicator away from me it still seems like it's unnecessary and a constant red light would be fine by me.


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

Mh25 seems to have a tighter beam in one of the building pictures. It is also a bit cheaper than tr31c


----------



## oKtosiTe (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*



jhc37013 said:


> I'll check it out either this or the MH20[...]


Do you mean the MH2C?


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*



oKtosiTe said:


> Do you mean the MH2C?



Yep that's the one.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*



ccmdfd said:


> Can you leave the charger in the light continously (as most people do with rechargable lights in vehicles), or do you have to unplug once it has reached fully charged status?
> Thanks



The light comes with a USB charging cable with connector & standard USB plug only. The wall adapter or car power adapter may be optional purchase.
I think there is no problem leaving the battery in a good quailty charger (i.e., that really turns off when finished), but for safety it isn't recommended. 
I usually charge li-ions cells when I'm at home (or in the car) and remove them after full charged, and unplug the charger when not in use.
If there is a large transient on the mains or brown-out, it might make the charger (and other electronic products) unsafe.
I think it's the same for stand-alone chargers and built-in charger lights.



Swedpat said:


> I instantly thought that the stated runtimes of 1h30min/1h45min were too fantastic at 860lm, and then I see at your runtime graph that the output drops after 3 minutes to 60%. I can't other than consider the stated runtime as misleading...



The step-downed output feature seems to be preventing overheating and increase runtime.



jhc37013 said:


> Although it may seem like a trivial complaint why does the red charging light need to flash twice per second, since I will be charging this with my computer in low light that can get a little annoying, sure I can turn the red flashing indicator away from me it still seems like it's unnecessary and a constant red light would be fine by me.



I've just corrected my review for the charging indicator. Sorry for that. It blinks *once* every second under normal charging conditions. 
The red flashing indicator isn't so bright as you think, even looking straight at it. It's just a tiny small dim light.


----------



## Kokopelli (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*



Kokopelli said:


> Mh25 seems to have a tighter beam in one of the building pictures. It is also a bit cheaper than tr31c



I'm asking this really. Mh25 is like $70-$10 ~ $60 in some sources after CPF discount if you drop the price of one extra battery, but Rofis TR31C is like ~$90 shipped internationally. So there is a $30 difference in real. Do you think Rofis is a better buy? I can get a TR31 (non rechargeable) for somewhat less, but still $20 higher than MH25, if you say Rofis is a better light. But I don't think Nitecore will make a dud product either.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*



Kokopelli said:


> I'm asking this really. Mh25 is like $70-$10 ~ $60 in some sources after CPF discount if you drop the price of one extra battery, but Rofis TR31C is like ~$90 shipped internationally. So there is a $30 difference in real. Do you think Rofis is a better buy? I can get a TR31 (non rechargeable) for somewhat less, but still $20 higher than MH25, if you say Rofis is a better light. But I don't think Nitecore will make a dud product either.



I dont own these two specific lights but I do own Rofis and Nitecore lights and in my experience Rofis lights are better built


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

The content below has been just updated. 

*[*New 12.11.20*] *The initial charging current is 400~500mAh. The light uses CC/CV charging and termination current is 10% of the charging current. You can charge an unprotected or protected 18650 cell, but (R)CR123A's are banned. The wall adapter or car power adapter is optional purchase. *[*New 12.11.20*] *


----------



## okenobi (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*

Great review, thank you! I'm currently considering the MH1A and getting an extra couple of 14500s to use as spares. I'm assuming the light itself can be used as a relatively safe charger for Nitecore protected 14500s to go in my other light as well...?


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore MH25 ( XM-L U2, 1x18650, (R)CR123A ) Review*



okenobi said:


> Great review, thank you! I'm currently considering the MH1A and getting an extra couple of 14500s to use as spares. I'm assuming the light itself can be used as a relatively safe charger for Nitecore protected 14500s to go in my other light as well...?



Thanks. okenobi!
Yes, you can charge the 14500 li-ion cells with the MH1A. I've checked the MH1A manual.


----------



## notsoflash (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you ever so much for this review. This is the torch that I decided to buy but before I laid out the pennies I wanted to see a nice review. Looks like the Torch Gods answered my prayers.
Thank you and Best Wishes.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 20, 2012)

Very good review! Too bad, i can't find the "thanks" button here in tapatalk. I like the hotspot but there's a less spill around it. I hope there is an option not to include the 18650. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 21, 2012)

notsoflash said:


> Thank you ever so much for this review. This is the torch that I decided to buy but before I laid out the pennies I wanted to see a nice review. Looks like the Torch Gods answered my prayers.
> Thank you and Best Wishes.


Thanks notsoflash! Also to you.



Fulaeetoy said:


> Very good review! Too bad, i can't find the "thanks" button here in tapatalk. I like the hotspot but there's a less spill around it. I hope there is an option not to include the 18650.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2



Thanks Fulaeetoy! You gave an exact description for the beam profile.


----------



## pizza8guy888 (Nov 22, 2012)

Great review I almost purchased this light myself but then purchased the mh2c instead (which I do enjoy). If I may ask if you could test something out on your light that I find is a minor problem on the mh2c. My theory is the whole Nitecore Hybrid line of lights may have this issue. Here is what I find occurs with my light. On user defined mode for example lets say I choose high mode (and i click it into memory). Then shut it off and let it rest a few seconds, Click it on and it should be in high mode again. so far so good. Turn it off again for a few seconds and click it back on and yet again it should still remain in high mode, however after a few times of doing this I find my light changes into the next mode when clicking the light on. Let say I now cycle through again to get back to high mode and I click it to save it will just switch to the next mode when trying to click to save it. I find it will do this mess up three times in a row before finally acting like it should again. My theory is that there must be a glitch in the programming and after a certain number of clicking on cycles it messes up. Please share if your light does this as well. It took me a little bit of using the light to catch onto it. At first I thought I as just crazy but after testing it, I confirmed what I described above.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 23, 2012)

pizza8guy888 said:


> On user defined mode for example lets say I choose high mode (and i click it into memory). Then shut it off and let it rest a few seconds, Click it on and it should be in high mode again. so far so good. Turn it off again for a few seconds and click it back on and yet again it should still remain in high mode, however after a few times of doing this I find my light changes into the next mode when clicking the light on. Let say I now cycle through again to get back to high mode and I click it to save it will just switch to the next mode when trying to click to save it. I find it will do this mess up three times in a row before finally acting like it should again. My theory is that there must be a glitch in the programming and after a certain number of clicking on cycles it messes up.


In my sample, it happens when waiting time is less than 5 seconds. i.e., I found that turn the light off and I have to wait for five seconds before turning it on in order to memorize the last mode (e.g. high mode). If waiting time is about, let's say, 4.5 or 4.9 seconds between turing the light off and turning it on again, it will switch the next mode. 
Please try it again, and share the result. Thanks for your feedback. pizza8guy888!


----------



## pizza8guy888 (Nov 24, 2012)

pizza8guy888 said:


> Great review I almost purchased this light myself but then purchased the mh2c instead (which I do enjoy). If I may ask if you could test something out on your light that I find is a minor problem on the mh2c. My theory is the whole Nitecore Hybrid line of lights may have this issue. Here is what I find occurs with my light. On user defined mode for example lets say I choose high mode (and i click it into memory). Then shut it off and let it rest a few seconds, Click it on and it should be in high mode again. so far so good. Turn it off again for a few seconds and click it back on and yet again it should still remain in high mode, however after a few times of doing this I find my light changes into the next mode when clicking the light on. Let say I now cycle through again to get back to high mode and I click it to save it will just switch to the next mode when trying to click to save it. I find it will do this mess up three times in a row before finally acting like it should again. My theory is that there must be a glitch in the programming and after a certain number of clicking on cycles it messes up. Please share if your light does this as well. It took me a little bit of using the light to catch onto it. At first I thought I as just crazy but after testing it, I confirmed what I described above.



After testing the issue I encountered above I have narrowed it down to the clicky switch being the culprit. My light has a faulty clicky switch that is causing my problem. I will contact nitecore and get it taken care of. I will say that these hybrid series seem very cool and seem to be great lights. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the really great review! That was very informative!


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 25, 2012)

pizza8guy888 said:


> After testing the issue I encountered above I have narrowed it down to the clicky switch being the culprit. My light has a faulty clicky switch that is causing my problem. I will contact nitecore and get it taken care of. I will say that these hybrid series seem very cool and seem to be great lights. Thank you everyone for your help.



I wish the issue to be settled soon.



Patriot said:


> Thanks for the really great review! That was very informative!



Thanks for your support. Patriot!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 26, 2012)

candle lamp said:


> Thanks notsoflash! Also to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fulaeetoy! You gave an exact description for the beam profile.



Please make a review for mh2c.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 29, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Please make a review for mh2c.



Sorry, I don't plan to review MH2C at present. I will do review other one instead. 
The two lights (MH25, MH2C) have same UI and battery options (1x18650, 2x(R)CR123A's).
According to the manual, output & runtime are just slightly different. It seems that the beam pattern (or profile) between the lights may be different due to the different head size.


----------



## schism70 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the thorough review. I've been eyeballing this light for a week or two. You've helped me narrow my list of possible lights down to just a few. I like being able to recharge through USB.


----------



## 8steve8 (Dec 3, 2012)

*



[

Click to expand...





New 12.11.20] The initial charging current is 400~500mAh. The light uses CC/CV charging and termination current is 10% of the charging current. You can charge an unprotected or protected 18650 cell, but (R)CR123A's are forbidden. The wall adapter or car power adapter is optional purchase. [New 12.11.20]

Click to expand...

*


> **


*
*
Are you sure that this flashlight can be used with (and to charge) an unprotected 18650 cell?

based on this review i bought the flashlight for use with my unprotected panasonic 3400mah 18650 cell, but the but on the back of the box, it says (about charging) "The process is as simple as installing a protected 18650 Li-ion cell, plugging one end of the USB cable into the flashlight ...." 

You may be right that it can be used nicely with an unprotected cell, but what is your reasoning/evidence/source?

-stephen


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 4, 2012)

8steve8 said:


> *
> *
> Are you sure that this flashlight can be used with (and to charge) an unprotected 18650 cell?
> 
> ...



Hi stephen,

The back of the box & the user manual says the same thing as you mention.

As I said in my review, the MH25 can charge an unprotected or protected 18650 rechargeable battery. Nitecore confirmed me of it.
I checked out for myself that the charge completed Panasonic unprotected cell (3100mAh) didn't exceed 4.2V.

The unprotected cell, however, requires care in overdischarge, as the light has no overdischarge protection function. 

KyeongHo


----------



## tubed (Dec 4, 2012)

Great review!
I actually just got one of these by accident! I ordered a nitecore MT26 and the retailer sent me this one (costs $16 more). Especially ironic since I also ordered my first 18650s and charger. At first I was weary of the addtional gadgetry and wanted to exchange for my original light ( the same light without the charger). But this light has grown on me. Here are my observations:

1. From what i can tell by pictures, this has a significantly larger head than the MT26.
2. very powerful XML beam - I have a Sunwayman T40cs (800 lumen XML version) and this has the same beam but doesn' got quite as far.
3. I was concerned the head twist would not work easily with one hand ( very important to me). At first, i had the same problems you had with the charger cap opening instead of the head turning -that was bad. However, that seems to have resolved- I screw the charger cap on tightly and the head seems to have loosend enough. Now- one hand twisting is quite easy.
4. Two things that would make this light perfect (that it doesn't have) A.) if the little red charging light indicated low battery B.) if the low was lower -- 40 lumens is way too bright for me.
5. the built in charger worries me a little ( more to break) but does give me more charging options and makes traveling with this light way more easy (my new Kindle Fire uses the exact same chord).
6. I've experienced similar problems with the UI changing modes--- especially annoying when you're trying to move around at night in the house without waking anyone and you accidently turn the light back on too fast releasing a 300 lumen blast. But, that aside, this is one of my favorite UIs of any light I own. You can toggle thruough different modes reletively easily or just use one of them. then when you really need to see far away- a quick twist.

Overall, i'm pleased with this. I 've been searching for a "pocket thrower" for a long, long time to use when i boat at night. This will actually fit into a front pocket relatively easily ( I wouldn't walk around that way) But if have only one hand free and need to ditch the light instantly (often the case while boating) you just jam it in your pocket.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 5, 2012)

tubed said:


> 3. I was concerned the head twist would not work easily with one hand ( very important to me). At first, i had the same problems you had with the charger cap opening instead of the head turning -that was bad. However, that seems to have resolved- I screw the charger cap on tightly and the head seems to have loosend enough. Now- one hand twisting is quite easy.
> 4. Two things that would make this light perfect (that it doesn't have) A.) if the little red charging light indicated low battery B.) if the low was lower -- 40 lumens is way too bright for me.
> 5. the built in charger worries me a little ( more to break) but does give me more charging options and makes traveling with this light way more easy (my new Kindle Fire uses the exact same chord).
> 6. I've experienced similar problems with the UI changing modes--- especially annoying when you're trying to move around at night in the house without waking anyone and you accidently turn the light back on too fast releasing a 300 lumen blast. But, that aside, this is one of my favorite UIs of any light I own. You can toggle thruough different modes reletively easily or just use one of them. then when you really need to see far away- a quick twist.



Thanks a lot for your informative feedback. tubed!


----------



## BirdofPrey (Dec 9, 2012)

So, question. I was ready to pull the trigger on a Zebralight SC600. I'm going to replace my Maelstrom G5 (its going dedicated weapon light on an AR-15) that I use at work. I'm assigned to yard dog duty at my workplace so I check fences and buildings to make sure they haven't been breached and search the ground for contraband having been thrown over the perimeter fence.

Would this light be a good choice as an alternative to the ZL? I really like the option to charge from the mini USB and I like the additional lumens. We have high mast lighting but it is actually a hindrance in one location that is a contraband hotspot. They aren't bright enough to properly light the area but they ARE bright enough to hurt your night vision and reduce the apparent lumens of any flashlight.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 10, 2012)

candle lamp said:


> Sorry, I don't plan to review MH2C at present. I will do review other one instead.
> The two lights (MH25, MH2C) have same UI and battery options (1x18650, 2x(R)CR123A's).
> According to the manual, output & runtime are just slightly different. It seems that the beam pattern (or profile) between the lights may be different due to the different head size.



I'm still holding off my purchase on this one. Still waiting for mh2c beamshots and review on the net. Then I'll decide. 

_________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tubed (Dec 10, 2012)

BirdofPrey said:


> So, question....
> Would this light be a good choice as an alternative to the ZL? ...



Since the only perimter i patrol is my yard (although it's big and ringed by critters) and I don't have a ZL, I can't be a ton help. I will say this. The beam has nice blend of throw an wide-ness to it (spill too) so you can see both far and (to some degree, wide) If you just want to see far- i'ld get the MT25 with the XPG emitter. But mostly, I really like the UI on this.
I can walk around with it on low to save battery and my eyes - and whenever there's a "bump" you can easily and with one hand pop instantly into turbo and then back again. Its small enough to fit in pocket too. Finally, i'm beginning to like the idea of not having to carry a charger with me when i travel with it.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 10, 2012)

BirdofPrey said:


> Would this light be a good choice as an alternative to the ZL? I really like the option to charge from the mini USB and I like the additional lumens. We have high mast lighting but it is actually a hindrance in one location that is a contraband hotspot. They aren't bright enough to properly light the area but they ARE bright enough to hurt your night vision and reduce the apparent lumens of any flashlight.



The SC600 is compact, very well-regulated and efficient light running 1x18650. As far as I know, it's a floody light due to the OP reflector.
If you need a focused beam or more of a spot beam, I think the MH25 will be a good choice.


----------



## Nick762 (Dec 13, 2012)

Received my MH25 this morning. Initial impression is blinding, literally. 

BUT

Unfortunately there seems to be a problem with either the charging circuit or the USB port itself - the plug does flop around when connected unlike all other USB devices in my possession which are quite firm. As a result the torch does not charge at all. It's on it's way back to the supplier. 

At this time in in two minds whether to replace it or go for another model. I read of another instance of the plug vanishing into the unit's guts the first time it was connected and am wondering if it is a potential design weakness. Sure the port is extremely well protected but it does not appear as strongly mounted as for example my camera (an Olympus Tough) or even a PS3 game controller, both of which have on occasion dangled from the charging cable with no ill effects. On closer examination the port looks to be fixed to the body with spring clips and presumably soldered to the circuit board. I would think that a little leverage or twisting on the plug when charging would be enough to disrupt the connector, not what I would expect from a device intended to be used and maintained in the field where it can easily be knocked or dropped.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 14, 2012)

Nick762 said:


> Unfortunately there seems to be a problem with either the charging circuit or the USB port itself - the plug does flop around when connected unlike all other USB devices in my possession which are quite firm. As a result the torch does not charge at all. It's on it's way back to the supplier.
> 
> At this time in in two minds whether to replace it or go for another model. I read of another instance of the plug vanishing into the unit's guts the first time it was connected and am wondering if it is a potential design weakness. Sure the port is extremely well protected but it does not appear as strongly mounted as for example my camera (an Olympus Tough) or even a PS3 game controller, both of which have on occasion dangled from the charging cable with no ill effects. On closer examination the port looks to be fixed to the body with spring clips and presumably soldered to the circuit board. I would think that a little leverage or twisting on the plug when charging would be enough to disrupt the connector, not what I would expect from a device intended to be used and maintained in the field where it can easily be knocked or dropped.



That's too bad. Now that you mentioned it, you certainly got a point there. I think it may be better to use a circular point plug with securely fixation for easier plugging & unplugging.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Dec 17, 2012)

Really stuck here. The cost (since its a work only light) makes this a better choice for me over the zebralight. The tighter beam over the ZL makes it a better choice for work. I'm just worried it won't be reliable.


----------



## Kokopelli (Dec 18, 2012)

I were planning to get this light or another semi thrower and now I'm glad I didn't choose this. Many said the charging port on some lights were open to water so wouldn't last long but now Nitecore seems to have a weaker port and an unfriendly cover on it. I'd pick something without charging port if I am not buying it as a gift.


----------



## CM2010 (Jan 26, 2013)

Could you charge this light from a car if you had of the usb adapters that plug into the cigarette lighter port?


----------



## galavanter (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep



CM2010 said:


> Could you charge this light from a car if you had of the usb adapters that plug into the cigarette lighter port?


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 27, 2013)

CM2010 said:


> Could you charge this light from a car if you had of the usb adapters that plug into the cigarette lighter port?


Yes, you can use the car charger has the USB adapter as below.


----------



## Warsaw (Feb 6, 2013)

Today I was looking for gift for my grandmother at her 72 birthday  She lives at suburban with not too much light around, so I thought that flashlight may be an idea. 
Point was that - light should have easy interface, as easy as possible to be honest since she wont be able to master SC600 or so interfaces. Other than that - built in charger was mandatory to go for LI-ion flashlight. After reading this review iv decided to order MH25.

Only one disadventage is reflector - i would strongly preffer OP, since she doesn't need a lot of throw, but more flood. Only one OP flashlight, with built in charger, avilable in required date was Klarus RS11, but it is above budget, and interface is too complicated.

So... Thanks for this review *candle lamp, cheers!*


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 7, 2013)

Warsaw said:


> Today I was looking for gift for my grandmother at her 72 birthday  She lives at suburban with not too much light around, so I thought that flashlight may be an idea.
> Point was that - light should have easy interface, as easy as possible to be honest since she wont be able to master S600 or so interfaces. Other than that - built in charger was mandatory to go for LI-ion flashlight. After reading this review iv decided to order MH25.
> 
> Only one disadventage is reflector - i would strongly preffer OP, since she doesn't need a lot of throw, but more flood. Only one OP flashlight, with built in charger, avilable in required date was Klarus RS11, but it is above budget, and interface is too complicated.
> ...



Thanks too. Warsaw!

MH25 can charge both unprotected and protected 18650 rechargeable battery. I checked out the built-in charger terminated at 4.18V (i.e., didn't exceed 4.2V) for charging Panasonic 18650 (3100mAh) unprotected cell. The unprotected cell, however, requires care in overdischarge, as the light has no overdischarge protection function. So I would recommend your grandmother run the light with *protected rechargeable battery*. 
Hope your grandmother like it and use it safely.


----------



## Warsaw (Feb 7, 2013)

I would not dare to give her unprotected cell 
Protected NiteCore 18650 3,7V 2300mAh is included. A bit low capacity, but enough for her purpose I guess.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 7, 2013)

Warsaw said:


> I would not dare to give her unprotected cell
> Protected NiteCore 18650 3,7V 2300mAh is included. A bit low capacity, but enough for her purpose I guess.


Oh! Yes. I forget about it. The Nitecore 18650 protected cell came with the light is good.


----------



## Warsaw (Feb 13, 2013)

I received flashlight few days ago. 
Overall it is ok but (at least my piece) has few flaws. 
First of all - red light (charging indicator) seems to be not centered in the hole - but few milimeters at side, inside the case. So in the hole i can see only reflections of the led... 
Another thing - when i use fresh 18650 lights come at full brightnes, and stay on it for some time (ofc steps down after 3 minutes). But after about ~40 minutes it starts to getting lower and lower. At some point its at the same brightness at turbo and lowest mode... I cant measure it but it looks like "Panasonic cr123" cells at "runtime graph" at first page. I would expect Nitecore flashlights to have more constant output. This occurs with included nitecore 2,3mah nitecore cell, but also with AW 3,1mah protected 18650...
You mentioned about problem with UI - i can confirm it. If in secondary mode i will set lowest setting, and turn off light with unscrewed head - after pressing swith, it will change mode to SOS... So i always have to remember to tight head before turning light on and eventually unscrew it after, to keep it in lowest setting. This is bad imho.


For purpose of my grandmother those things are not important, but I consider them as serious defects. 
Low price (cell+charger included) saves the day a bit.


So basically - value of my old good SC600 vs others 1x18650 lights confirmed again.

PS sorry for my rusty english...


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 14, 2013)

Warsaw said:


> when i use fresh 18650 lights come at full brightnes, and stay on it for some time (ofc steps down after 3 minutes). But after about ~40 minutes it starts to getting lower and lower. At some point its at the same brightness at turbo and lowest mode... I cant measure it but it looks like "Panasonic cr123" cells at "runtime graph" at first page. I would expect Nitecore flashlights to have more constant output. This occurs with included nitecore 2,3mah nitecore cell, but also with AW 3,1mah protected 18650...


Normally, the 18650 3100mAh cells don't supply enough power to the 1x18650 light to maintain the max. (or highest) output for a long time. While the 3100mAh cells give the longest entire runtime as I described in my review.

If you want to find the suitable 18650 cell maintains the max. output for the longest time, see the 18650 which has the longest bar on chart "_*Discharge, capacity down to 3.6 volt*_".
This great test results were done by HKJ.


----------



## Warsaw (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, I will check it.


----------



## R.C.Anderson (May 24, 2013)

How does the included battery compare in runtime, compared to the others you showed?


----------



## candle lamp (May 26, 2013)

R.C.Anderson said:


> How does the included battery compare in runtime, compared to the others you showed?



Sorry for not noticing your post. R.C.Anderson!
I didn't compare it with my other batteries in runtime. But I guess the runtime with the included cell will be shorter than my other cells, due to the less capacity.


----------



## R.C.Anderson (May 26, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Sorry for not noticing your post. R.C.Anderson!
> I didn't compare it with my other batteries in runtime. But I guess the runtime with the included cell will be shorter than my other cells, due to the less capacity.



No problems then, was just trying to get an idea if it's worth buying a replacement, or if I should just stick with the included!


----------



## GeorgeOceanDavid (Jun 3, 2013)

I recieved this light a few months back. I orded it through Amazon.com for $54, and it came with a Nitecore 2400 battery and all the usuall accessories. My initial thoughts were, this is a great light. It has been a great light, up until I dropped it from my waist, since then its been on a constant flash mode and will no longer charge with the internal charger. I'm attempting to send this back, My MT26 this replaced was bullet proof. I've dropped it down a flight of stairs, went swimming with it, really the only diff between these two is the weak charging circuit board that other people seem to be having issues with. I'm really disappointed, because I liked the convieniance of charging on the fly and the affordability of this light. I'm now reviewing my options and hopeing the third party Amazon dealer will honor their return policy.


----------



## Fuddlebucks.com (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow! What a fantastically detailed review, thank you so much for this.

Just had a few small questions for you.

1. Could you possibly be able to say roughly how long the USB cable is?
2. How do you like the USB charging method? I haven't had a USB capable light ever, I imagine it would be just fine but I was curious.


----------



## tubed (Sep 19, 2013)

I've owned this light about a year and a half.
Has some strong positives and strong negatives.
To answer your questions:
1. cable is about 2 feet long (standard cable size)
2. i like the charger a lot (best thing about the light for me) although others have clearly had bad charging experiences (usually hardware and build related). I've never charged it with a computer/USB. I always use a plug (AC) adapter. I love being able to travel and not have to bring a separate charger. Also - the plug is a "standard" type and many of my other devices (like a Kindle) use the same chord.

The UI on this light is a nightmare for me. Making it almost unusable. Frequently changes modes when turning on/off or even just shaking the light. Puts me into blinking modes. Drives me nuts.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 20, 2013)

Fuddlebucks.com said:


> Wow! What a fantastically detailed review, thank you so much for this.
> 
> Just had a few small questions for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support.
1. The USB cable measures 1m (3.3ft) in length in my sample.
2. I like the USB charging method because it's easy and convenient (i.e., while using my PC, I can charge a 18650 Li-ion cell).


----------



## jeemeng (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi,

I was considering this light and other Nitecore MH series lights last year but was not ready to be a first mover. Now that people have come back with how it stands up the abuses, I am holding back until Nitecore or other light manufacturers come up with better "hybrid" solutions.

Again, this is one great forum for lights. Great to be part of the community. 

Cheers,
JM.


----------



## Fumer Tue (Jul 28, 2014)

jeemeng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was considering this light and other Nitecore MH series lights last year but was not ready to be a first mover. Now that people have come back with how it stands up the abuses, I am holding back until Nitecore or other light manufacturers come up with better "hybrid" solutions.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by better hybrid solutions. What have you got eventually, man


----------



## bdogps (Oct 28, 2014)

candle lamp said:


> In my sample, it happens when waiting time is less than 5 seconds. i.e., I found that turn the light off and I have to wait for five seconds before turning it on in order to memorize the last mode (e.g. high mode). If waiting time is about, let's say, 4.5 or 4.9 seconds between turing the light off and turning it on again, it will switch the next mode.
> Please try it again, and share the result. Thanks for your feedback. pizza8guy888!



I got a relative new Nitecore MH25 nightblade and I agree with your times. You have to wait five seconds to keep last mode you used, and if you dont, it will switch to the next.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 28, 2014)

bdogps said:


> I got a relative new Nitecore MH25 nightblade and I agree with your times. You have to wait five seconds to keep last mode you used, and if you dont, it will switch to the next.



Thanks for your sharing the information.


----------



## bdogps (Oct 28, 2014)

Anytime mate... I found it annoying that it kept switching modes every time I turned it on and off. I work in security and found out that way because after turning it off, I would hear something, turn it on quick, it would go to sos mode. Only if their manual indicated, "wait five seconds to maintain last mode. Any time sooner it will switch to next mode."


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------

